# High tail Hall two game?



## dylbear6 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alrite admit it folks. Some of us are just into the whole animal-like human sex fantasy thing. If you like Hightail hall this is the place for you. Question: How many of you like the characters in High ail hall two?

Question 2: What is your favorite character? 

Final question: If you could put any animal in this game what would it be?? 

If you like furry Porn pics go to this link...

http://hthstudios.com/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2009)

BEGONE SPAMBOT!


also in b4 deletion.


----------



## Seas (Apr 8, 2009)

He isn't a spambot, and this is a valid thread, don't flame just because one of his first posts includes a link....

ffs


----------



## Runefox (Apr 8, 2009)

Eh, this is still a PG-13 board overall, so... This is probably going to get locked.

Still, I don't particularly consider this a game; It's more like an interactive movie, but then, Flash is generally like that anyway except for the really good concepts (which later get made into XBLA or PSN titles ).


----------



## Furlop (Apr 8, 2009)

dylbear6 said:


> Alrite admit it folks. Some of us are just into the whole animal-like human sex fantasy thing.



Not me.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 8, 2009)

OP comes across as a total tool.

Link made Firefox have a heart attack.

HTH isn't a game.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 8, 2009)

HTH is not a fucking game. We've been over this, internet.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 8, 2009)

If it made Firefox have a heart attack, it'll surely make Google Chrome get diabetes. Yeah, I'm not gonna click on that.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> If it made Firefox have a heart attack, it'll surely make Google Chrome get diabetes. Yeah, I'm not gonna click on that.



I think the problem was the Flash content.  Ubuntu Firefox is kinda iffy with Flash.

EDIT: Works OK in Windows Firefox, loads slower than molasses trickling down a wall in the dead of winter.

Content has improved some since I last saw it.

It's still not a game.
and it takes more than a short looping anim to get me interested.  Sorry Crowchild.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 9, 2009)

I had no problems although its not my thing M/F


----------



## twilightwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

i actualy found the link to FAforums from that website..  shame he hasnt updated his works since 15dec2008..  id like to see it when its finished right now its kinda well..  boring..


----------



## Devolger555 (Apr 25, 2009)

great site, love rio howllllll!!!! huppa huppa


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2009)

Devolger555 said:


> great site, love rio howllllll!!!! huppa huppa



vhat


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> vhat


 OH U.


----------

